# Nokia N85 starts up but screen is blank



## jeri-tron (Apr 30, 2009)

I recently had to change the screen in my Nokia N85 as it was cracked.
But now when I turn it on, the start up music tone plays but the screen stays blank. I have checked the conenctions and they are all fine.
Anyone any ideas as to what it could be??

Cheers for any help


----------



## liddo83 (Jan 15, 2010)

hi, i am having the same issue. Did u fix yours?


----------

